# unique name for samoyed?



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2008)

I'm picking up a samoyed bitch on saturday, and I really want to give her a unique name. has anybody got any ideas please?

I quite like nala, keeko, nishka and luna but nothings definite yet


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

blackcat38 said:


> I'm picking up a samoyed bitch on saturday, and I really want to give her a unique name. has anybody got any ideas please?
> 
> I quite like nala, keeko, nishka and luna but nothings definite yet


 
One of my huskies names is Qannik........it means snowflake in inuit


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

How about Tuula, Ulla, Laila or Tarja (pronounced Tariah or Tarr- ee -ah)? I like the idea of finnish names for cats or dogs if I ever have any more, not that I have any connection to Finland.


----------



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2008)

I saw on the other thread you have one called nanook, that is now on the list


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL 

well there is 

crystal- greek means ice
Eira- welsh means snow
Istas- ground snow (native american)
Karli- turkish means covered in snow
Neva- spanish means snowy
sesi- means snow


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe beautiful doggys my friends (one i gre wup with) was called sammi


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Samoyeds are Fino-Russian aren't they? named after the Samoyede tribe... Well it can't be hard these days to Google things about the Samoyedes... and if all else fails if you want something really different, choose a place name from a map of Russia. (No I don't mean Kiev lolol).

http://www.samoyed.org/samoyede_people.html

http://www.plappi.fi/matkailu/ohjel...me/samojedit/samoyede_history_by_alan_newell/


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

this is a website which gives the meaning of names and has names from most countries.

This link is for Russia (Siberia) Behind the Name: Russian Names

And if you take this link Behind the Name: the Etymology and History of First Names you can search for names and find out their meanings, or you can search out descriptions and find a word that means that.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sooty :lol2:
yeah sorry thats not greatly helpful...i have no clue what i would call one if i had one. 
maybe polar, or blanca


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

we've got saskia


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

here you go - lots of history and different names connected with the Samoyede (or rather, Nenets) tribe!
Loads of name ideas (and no i don't mean Parka!).

Samoyedes: Definition from Answers.com









It's said that when the chap who first imported the Samoyed dog found them, they were all colours including parti-colour, but he chose only to import the white ones as he felt they would make more of an impact on the dog show world.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

"I quite like nala, keeko, nishka and luna but nothings definite yet"

I know sammies and other sled dogs with all those names - anything that is ice or snow related in alleged inuit type languages is super common.

I know literally tens of Nanooks, Storms, Skyes, Maiyas etc


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Keep asking and keep looking, something will come up!
I wanted a 'think british' but not used before name for my British bulldog pup and found Butler


----------

